# William MacKray on honouring the Westminster Assembly



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 18, 2021)

I despise the idea of receiving any doctrine merely because our fathers believed it; but I would require very strong evidence indeed to convince me, that the whole number of those judicious, and learned, and holy men, who lived during the space of a hundred and fifty years from the time of the Reformation, had all agreed in believing, teaching, publishing, and embodying in the confessions of their respective Churches, a doctrine [the establishment principle] utterly and obviously opposite to the Word of God, and subversive of the whole character, and prosperity of the Church. I would require stronger evidence by far than I will ever obtain, to convince me that there is any ecclesiastical body in our country — how much soever it may arrogate to itself the merit of new discoveries in religious truth — whose judgment will bear even for a moment to be compared with that of the venerable Assembly of Westminster. ...

For more, see William MacKray on honouring the Westminster Assembly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

